# Feedern an der Maas + Seen um Roermond



## densko (4. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne mal wissen welche Gebiete um Roermond Umkreis 25 km gut zum Feedern sind. Habe einige teile ausprobiert, zb. Wessem Neederwert Kanal , Maas selber an einigen Stellen, an einem See (Asseltse Plaasen) war ich auch,leider ohne auch nur einen einzigen biss!! etc.

Zielfisch sind vorwiegend Brassen, Barben, Rotaugen, vllt. auch mal nen Karpfen 

Gibt es unter euch jemanden der mir einen tip geben kann welchen Teil / Abschnitt ich mal besuchen sollte. Das mir jemand seinen genauen Platz beschreibt wird wohl ausbleiben.

Vllt. sogar Ködervorlieben, Futterdetails etc.

Damit der eine oder andere auch mal einen schönen Erfolg verspürt, ausser haufenweise Grundeln zu fangen.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Nizzyx (4. August 2017)

*AW: Feedern an der Maas + Seen um Roermond*

Hi,

also ich Feeder nicht aber am Wochenende sind in Wessem an der ersten Brücke vom Kanal immer viele Ansitzangler.
Kurz vor der Schleuse sind auch immer einige. Es sind auch meistens immer die gleichen Angler, also da sollte schon was gehen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## densko (4. August 2017)

*AW: Feedern an der Maas + Seen um Roermond*

Ich war genau dort und habe mich auch etwaig unterhalten mit den Jungs vor Ort, soll wohl allgem. nicht so gut laufen. Zumindest nicht an dem Tag wo ich da war, nach ner Zeit ging plötzlich einer nach dem anderen. Somit habe ich auch eingepackt.

Habe vor evtl. am WE im Bereich Maasbracht an die Maas zu gehen und mir einige ruhigen Stellen zu Suchen, vllt lässt sich dort was machen.

Nutze mehr dunkeles Futter und mische auch Partikel wie Mais etc drunter. Futterkorb um die 100g mit vorfach um 75cm. auf den Haken sind meistens Made und mal mit Mais. 

Füttere 4-5 Körbe vorher an und dann kommt der Haken dran.


----------



## filli8183 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Feedern an der Maas + Seen um Roermond*

Hallo,
Ich Angel seit 11 Jahren in roermond, ich Feeder sehr oft oder Angel auf Zander mit der grundmontage.
Ich habe in den letzten 2-3 Jahren deutlich feststellen müssen das sich nicht mehr viele brassen, Rotaugen etc. befinden.
Meiner Meinung nach liegt es daran das viele Angler (meistens Osteuropäische) alles abschlachten was am Haken hängt, zudem können sich die brassen etc. garnicht mehr vermehren da die Grundeln alle einer wegfressen./


----------



## densko (10. August 2017)

*AW: Feedern an der Maas + Seen um Roermond*

Evtl. kann man auf die Kanäle umschwenken, aber wie ich gesehen ist Stippen dort gang und gebe. 

Das Feedern macht schon laune, leider nicht an der Maas und am Neederweert Kanal. 

Kann mir jemand was zum Julianakanal sagen?

Evtl. ist der eine oder andere dort am Feedern...

Grüße#h


----------



## BeneSB (14. August 2017)

*AW: Feedern an der Maas + Seen um Roermond*

In Roermond am Industriehafen hinter dem Outletcenter ist sehr häufig eine ganze Armee von Wettkampf-Anglern unterwegs. Vielleicht dort mal versuchen, durch die regelmäßige Schifffahrt ist dort auch immer wieder alles aufgewirbelt, sodass die Fische dort immer aktiv suchen müssen.


----------



## schweden86 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Feedern an der Maas + Seen um Roermond*

Ich feeder sehr oft am nederweert Kanal und gehe nie leer aus, habe auch in asselt geangelt und war dort sehr erfolgreich! Da geht auf jeden Fall was war Sonntag noch am Kanal!
Wenn du mehr wissen willst melde dich per pn bei mir!
Lg


----------

